# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Bleaching red stag head

## jezcullen09

Hey guys when using hair dye to bleach a skull do you add the packet of additives or just use the hydrogen peroxide paste. The one I got has them separate. I'll add a photo of what I got to show you. Also has anyone used alkaline the Ecolab kleer klenz to be precise to clean and degrease the skull. My main concern is that it had chlorine in it 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

----------


## Carbine

https://www.chemistwarehouse.co.nz/b...r-40-vol-500ml

used this just paint over the skull, wrap the antler at the base with gladwrap, tape, masking tape, paste the skull leave for 1hr 30mins then wash off, repeat if nessary but dont leave it on to long, job done and its 
$7.50 and does multiple skulls ive done 2 and am down to 400ml

----------


## Carbine

should mention after you covered the skull wrap it in glad wrap to avoid drying out and leave in the shade to assist @jezcullen09

----------


## Philb

Question, do you coat / it for weather protection ? Cheers

----------


## Carbine

i have i washed it all off after and let it age/dry/weather for 2 weeks in the sun then sprayed it with matt clear coat rust oleum spraypaint, looks good but the antlers are now almost white from weather so 
will condys crystals them back some colour then after that drys i will clear coat the antlers aswell

----------


## Kelton

I often make a past our of washing powder and give it a scrub after boiling let it dry then dilute PVA glue with water and give it a couple of coats come up nice

----------


## McNotty

Don’t over boil it either. Just half hour at a low simmer is all you need then give it a water blast. Can chuck a bit of oxy action detergent in water as well.

----------


## Billbob

I always do heads in first for 45mins then 20min bursts in boiling water with oxy detergent, water blasting in between times. if you can get some hydrogen peroxide for final whitening works well

----------


## Bushline

Man Ive been missing out, I thought my janola was the bees knees lol.

----------

